# Horse Photography!



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi everybody! I'm sad to say my $800 SLR camera finally died  I'm tired of using my old crappy camera, and my cellphone, so I'm starting the gruelling hunt for a new camera! *Ahemm preferably under $200* I was looking in to the Sony Cyber-Shot WX10, but I have heard reviews that they take amazing inside pictures but crappy outside ones! I use my camera for outside photography, mostly taking pictures of horses. It would be awesome if you guys could tell me what kind of cameras you use to take pictures of your ponies! My only criteria is it has to take nice clear photos that arent grainy ( can be printed larger than 8 x10), and It has to have HD video! I have been doing ALOT of research online on many different cameras, but I thought what better way to find a good horse picture taking camera than on the Horse Picture part of the Forum?! Thanks in advance!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmmm I got this camera for free so I'm not sure how much it is, but it takes amazing pictures outdoors....but when the lighting is too low, like sunsetting, the pictures come out a little blurry....but hey my friend's 1000 dslr's pictures doo too!

Anyways, it's the panasonic lumix dmc-fz18. Only downside is the videos, they aren't hd and you can't zoom when you're taking it, only before :-/ but it's easy to take the frames from the video with this camera. 










Good luck with camera hunting 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I use a sony Cybershot DSC-WX9


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

AQHA13 said:


> I use a sony Cybershot DSC-WX9


Does it take nice pictures outside/of horses? It and the WX10 are very similar!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Hmmmm I got this camera for free so I'm not sure how much it is, but it takes amazing pictures outdoors....but when the lighting is too low, like sunsetting, the pictures come out a little blurry....but hey my friend's 1000 dslr's pictures doo too!
> 
> Anyways, it's the panasonic lumix dmc-fz18. Only downside is the videos, they aren't hd and you can't zoom when you're taking it, only before :-/ but it's easy to take the frames from the video with this camera.
> 
> ...


Lucky you!!! Those run about $800-1000 bucks! If you ever get tired of it send it my way  
haha


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

I recently got a Canon Powershot A3300 (currently with a $50 rebate on most sites until the 28th, so it is $109 on Amazon, $99 here Canon | PowerShot A3300 IS 16.0 MP, 5x IS WIde Angle Opt Zoom, 3.0 In. LCD, HD Video Digital Camera - Black *FREE SHIPPING* | 5035B001 | Tri-State Camera, Video, and Computer).

I haven't had it long, but it took some nice low light pictures out at the barn. It is a 16 megapixel camera, so it can easily make prints in the size you want. Takes 760p HD videos.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Does it take nice pictures outside/of horses? It and the WX10 are very similar!


I am very happy with the quality of outdoor pictures it takes. I am always snapping pictures when I'm riding, hiking, working with the horses, etc. As with any camera, I think you just have to know the features it has and how to utilize them. Of course it doesn't compare to Digital SLR's or some other more expensive cameras, but for my purposes I need something small, and if I ruin it I won't be out a fortune and can afford to replace it. I can post some of my pictures for you if you'd like.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^^^^ That would be awesome thanks!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> I recently got a Canon Powershot A3300 (currently with a $50 rebate on most sites until the 28th, so it is $109 on Amazon, $99 here Canon | PowerShot A3300 IS 16.0 MP, 5x IS WIde Angle Opt Zoom, 3.0 In. LCD, HD Video Digital Camera - Black *FREE SHIPPING* | 5035B001 | Tri-State Camera, Video, and Computer).
> 
> I haven't had it long, but it took some nice low light pictures out at the barn. It is a 16 megapixel camera, so it can easily make prints in the size you want. Takes 760p HD videos.


Do you think you could post some pics you have taken with your camera?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I tried to get a wide variety of settings so you could see how it reacts.

Up Close:














































Low~ish Light





































High~ish Light


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^ you seriously just made up my mind! Great pictures! Some of them are better than my DSLR would of taken! The WX9 and the WX10 are so similar I would expect them to take the same quality pictures!!!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Like I said, I really like it for what I need it for, but it doesn't even compare to my Dad's pictures on his camera! I'm glad to have helped! 

The camera I had before this one was a Sony Cyber Shot DSC-W150, I really liked it also.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very lovely pictures 
I have Nikon coolpix 8mp


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are a few pictures I have taken with my Nikon


----------



## mygirllola (Dec 6, 2011)

My old camera (Kodak Z981) was around 200 dollars, it was great for outdoor and indoor photography!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I use a Olympus dSLR E520. I'd say it takes pretty dadgum nice pictures! I pressed a button on it...and lost the manual..so changing my settings right now is just flat impossible XD


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow. Nice pics here.


----------

